# 1689 LBCF Version Preferences



## Jesus is my friend (Jul 5, 2009)

I am looking for opinions for the best LBCF versions,(Which one's does your Church use with comparisons and any other thoughts on this?)

I have the Carey Publications edition (The 1689 :A Faith to Confess)

and The Wakeman Trust edition with Peter Masters editor

I also have Sam Waldron's commentary on it which is great

Thank you for your thoughts


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jul 5, 2009)

The best edition in print surely is Rev. Waldron's commentary, but the Carey Publications and Wakeman Trust editions are great for carrying around and handing out due to their small size and affordability. (Were I to order in bulk for a congregation, I would probably go with the Carey edition. The 'modern English' rewrite by S.M. Houghton is nice-to-read and very trustworthy, and I have noticed that many Reformed Baptist congregations and ministries have taken to it, including Founders Ministries and Dr. James White's church.)


----------



## eqdj (Jul 7, 2009)

I have Waldron's commentary but carry Peter Master's edition with me.
I like his explanation of word/phrases (in parentheses) that some might not be familiar with.


----------



## JM (Jul 7, 2009)

I use the edition from Chapel Library: Mount Zion Bible Church: Main Page


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 8, 2009)

The one I have is a facsimile edition of the 1677 that Mike Renihan published through Baptist and Reformed Press. I don't even know if you can get it any longer. It was the first one actually read all the way through in one sitting.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jul 9, 2009)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> The one I have is a facsimile edition of the 1677 that Mike Renihan published through Baptist and Reformed Press. I don't even know if you can get it any longer. It was the first one actually read all the way through in one sitting.



I'd like to get me one of those; thanks for mentioning the existence of this edition.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 9, 2009)

JM said:


> I use the edition from Chapel Library: Mount Zion Bible Church: Main Page


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jul 15, 2009)

While were at it has anyone seen readings of the LBCF available in audio versions like an audiobook?

Thanks to everyone for the help!!


----------



## JM (Jul 15, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > I use the edition from Chapel Library: Mount Zion Bible Church: Main Page



I ordered a stack of their 1689 Confessions and study guides, affordable and handy to have.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jul 17, 2009)

Jesus is my friend said:


> While were at it has anyone seen readings of the LBCF available in audio versions like an audiobook?
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help!!



I found the audio-podcast with all of the LBCF  it's called Puritan's Podcast-Great stuff so now I can study in the car-ipod etc.-very nice!!!

I will also add this to the Podcast threads

Puritan's Podcast


----------



## Skyler (Jul 17, 2009)

Nooo! The bananas froze!

What are the differences between these various editions? Just the binding? Commentary?


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 17, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Nooo! The bananas froze!
> 
> What are the differences between these various editions? Just the binding? Commentary?



Chapel library is inexpensive in print and free on line (as is the PB version). When distributing a bunch, cost is a consideration.


----------



## JM (Jul 17, 2009)

Jesus is my friend said:


> Jesus is my friend said:
> 
> 
> > While were at it has anyone seen readings of the LBCF available in audio versions like an audiobook?
> ...


----------



## gritsrus (Jul 29, 2009)

Jesus is my friend said:


> Jesus is my friend said:
> 
> 
> > While were at it has anyone seen readings of the LBCF available in audio versions like an audiobook?
> ...



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Herald (Jul 30, 2009)

We proposed to our church membership on 7/19 to adopt the original 1689 LBC. We are voting on adopting the confession as our doctrinal statement on 8/23. I am currently teaching a series on the 1689 LBC during Sunday school. I am using the original.


----------

